# yardworks snowblower transmissions



## caleb19 (Jan 31, 2018)

i only have forward gear and auger control nothing fancy and i was wondering if it is bad to hold the drive control handle while i pull my snowblower back because my snowblower doesn't go forward anymore but i found out today that the gear in the transmission is just stripped and when i pull my blower back it makes a grinding sound is that why the gear is stripped


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Why would you choose to do that?


----------



## caleb19 (Jan 31, 2018)

i didnt know its bad or i wrote it wrong i forget that it happens and then i let go but those few seconds i hold it i guess breaks it but i am asking if thats why it is stripped


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

caleb19 said:


> i didnt know its bad or i wrote it wrong i forget that it happens and then i let go but those few seconds i hold it i guess breaks it but i am asking if thats why it is stripped


ok..... need to know, you say this snow blower only has ( had) one forward speed, and no reverse ? is that how the machine was built ? 
to answer your question.....it cant be good to drag a machine backwards when the wheels are trying to pull it forward, so yes, theres a very good chance thats why it stripped.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

So let me get this straight.....see if I understand.

You have the machine in forward and the wheels going forward, and you're pulling it backwards?

Do I have that right?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF caleb19

_ i was wondering if it is bad to hold the drive control handle while i pull my snowblower back _ 
It's about the same as putting your car in reverse while going forward at speed. If you're lucky the tires don't grip well and slip but if not something is bound to wear out and or break.

It would help if you posted the model number so we could look it up and know what machine we're talking about.


----------



## caleb19 (Jan 31, 2018)

nwcove said:


> ok..... need to know, you say this snow blower only has ( had) one forward speed, and no reverse ? is that how the machine was built ?
> to answer your question.....it cant be good to drag a machine backwards when the wheels are trying to pull it forward, so yes, theres a very good chance thats why it stripped.


only has forward gear


----------



## caleb19 (Jan 31, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :welcome: to SBF caleb19
> 
> _ i was wondering if it is bad to hold the drive control handle while i pull my snowblower back _
> It's about the same as putting your car in reverse while going forward at speed. If you're lucky the tires don't grip well and slip but if not something is bound to wear out and or break.
> ...


31AM33BE515 it doesnt have a light nothing fancy this is not mine jsut a pic online but this is what mine looks like


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That model does have a geared transmission so it's very likely shot.

On Amazon it's $137 https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...d=kwd-325453811714&ref=pd_sl_8srka3vm1g_b_p37

BUT I'm sitting in WI so although it sure sounds like the trans is gone it's best to have someone who can physically take a look at it verify that unless you're sure.


----------



## caleb19 (Jan 31, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> That model does have a geared transmission so it's very likely shot.
> 
> On Amazon it's $137 https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...d=kwd-325453811714&ref=pd_sl_8srka3vm1g_b_p37
> 
> BUT I'm sitting in WI so although it sure sounds like the trans is gone it's best to have someone who can physically take a look at it verify that unless you're sure.


i already looked at it i was just wondering i bought a new transmission already


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

What kind of transmission would be used if is controlled by a single bail?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Single speed, forward only. There is a possibility it has a transport speed but I wasn't sure from reading the manual if it applied to his machine as I couldn't see where the shifter would be.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Picked one of these up for near nothing just needing a cable for my sister (Yea I like her THAT much LOL) Just a small plastic gearbox with a plastic lever to engage it to move forward only in one speed, Just let the handle go to free wheel it in reverse but it does toss snow decent and she only needs it for the walkway and some side walk so it's all she needs and if she kills it I will reuse the engine. Has a 5.5 Tec engine though no electric start but it runs good.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i picked up 1 of these this winter to. it had the exact same issue. i ended up googling and found a video of someone replacing the transmission and opening up the old one. looks like they use a brass gear and worm gear setup just like the auger up front. i never ended up taking the one i had appart to check. i just took the engine and sold of the rest as parts. to me it wasn't worth spending $200 on a transmission for a cheap snowblower but it was worth keeping the engine. will likely be using the engine on something else. they seem to have a really good engine. the one on mine had power for both a light and heated grips which may be getting added to my other snowblower in the future now that i have the engine with power outlets for them. 
https://youtu.be/fPdFesb3iUo?t=1428


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Looks like a modified auger drive gearbox...


----------

